# What nicknames do you call your chi?



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I call Shiver:

Baby Girl
Pooper Girl
Sweetie
Shivs
Pretty


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

lol, i call armani:marni,marns,mr marnster...not very inventive


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Captain Growlypants
Elvis the Pelvis
Elbis
Mr Growlypants
Oh Fierce One
Cujo


lol I think there's a pattern


----------



## Tina Clark (Feb 14, 2006)

LOL I don't have Meechi home yet, but I go see him every few days and call him "Meechi moo" I baby talk to him and say "Awwww how's my lil Meechi moo moo" lol I know, I'm a goofball


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Tina Clark said:


> LOL I don't have Meechi home yet, but I go see him every few days and call him "Meechi moo" I baby talk to him and say "Awwww how's my lil Meechi moo moo" lol I know, I'm a goofball


That's the thing though, you're not a goofball. When I come home, I say "HIIIIII My Little Pooper Giiiiiiirl!!" That's why I posted this and asked, I know that we all have SOME funny names we call our babies.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Let's see.... I call them my boys, baby boys, I call Hershey: Hershey Wershey, mean boy, my Luv. I call Jax: Sweet boy, Jaxy waxy, luv bug. There's more that are escaping me right now.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I call Deedlit: Deedle Bug, Deedy, Bug, The Baby. People think her name is weird enough. :lol: 

Cosette : Setta, Cosetta of the Faeries, Cosy, Sue, 

Enough to get weird looks.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

I call Koshie diddy-dumplin because his quite small and looks like a dumplin


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Not only do I have nicknames for Goliath but my family does as well.
My names for him include, Gee, Boo Boo, Hug-a-Bug, Pally O'Mally, Mr. Cranky Pants, Mr. Pee Pee Pants, Diaper Dog,
My dad calls him Meesta G, G Dog
My sister calls him Gross Little Dude
My boyfriend calls him Turd Burglar, Go-Go, 
My Mum and Brother call him Goliath for them most part, my brother always calls him "My little Buddy"
yeah....he has lots of nicknames.

I'm sure there are a few I'm missing.

I forgot to add that my boyfriend also used to call him Dog which then evolved into calling him Doug lol


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson has lots of names  

Ty, Tico , Ramerez, Tommy , Chico ,Allied , TC , Tycey baby , Tylanol , Iron mike , Prawn , cool original , Tysonia , Batfink, King prawnia 

And many more !!! :lol: 

God , i sound like a right weirdo LMAO :lol: :lol: 

They all have some sort of meanings i promise!!!!! :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm gonna sound like a nut job, lol. I have so many names for Carl. Sometimes I even call him random names that aren't his name (like "steve" and "jeffrey")

But his most common nicknames are:

Car, Car-Car, Chip, Chippy, Carlo, Car-man, Car-baby Wittle Chips...

At first I called him "Little Chip" and then it evolved into a more baby-talk version, "Wittle Chips"

But mostly Car.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie:

Rye
Rye-Rye
Little Miss. Rye
Rylie Poo
Little girly

Madison:

Maddie
Maddie Poo
Mister Maddie
The Mister

lol :lol:


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

I call Bambi:

Bam
Bambi
Bambino
Bambinette 
Mon gros bebe ( My big baby )
Le gros (Fattso)
Mon _chi_ bebe ( My lil baby. But in french it p'tit so i make a word game with chi lol )


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

I call him Wizzie Pooh and Mr. Cutie Patootie. Makes me smile just to think of all the pathetic talk he is forced to entertain from me.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Chico: Chickenbutt, chicken, bubby, bubbers, bubberboy, sleepyboy, brat-dog, baby boy, killer, mommy's baby, snoring boy

Nikolai: Niko, nichol, nichol-nose, chunky-monkey, little one, vicious, baby boy, puppy dog, mommy's boy, faifer's boy, little pooper


LOL I think I must spend half my time coming up with names for my puppies.

The first five on each one are the names I use most often.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL! Cute post

I call Peanut: Peanut, Pea, Mr. Pea, Chunky butt, Chubo, Poopy Butt 
I call Buttercup: Buttercup, Butterbutt and hubby calls her Butter


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*I agree. Great topic.

Let's see.....

Tito goes by*

Teeter,
Tiptoe,
Tito Burrito,
Little Man,
Littler Man,
and Teeter BoBeater

*Marley goes by*

Mar Mar,
Mar Man,
Marley Boo,
Boo Boo,
Little Man,
Marley Boo Boo,
and Stinky Butt


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i just LOVE tito burrito!! :lol: 

beenie:
been
beenbag
gween been
keen been (clean been)
stinky
binky
beenard
beenito
love been (when he's super nice haha)


freia:
frei (said fry)
puppy
poopy
icky 
baby girl
silly goose
punkin butt


thats all i can think of for now


----------



## Happykiss (Oct 9, 2005)

Amber gets called: Ambular, baby Amber, fluffy bug, mumy's baby when she wwas smaller I called her puddin because she was round.
My partner calls her Redma (amber backwards)
My brother in law calls her rat - I don't like that

Ruby gets called Rubs (not that she's home yet!)


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

This is too cute!

Gracie:

pootie-scootie
poot
goat-girl
digger dog
Princess Grace
wild woman
baby dog
widget


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I am soooo glad I am not the only one with these nicknames!!! I call Junie:
Junie Bugg
Junie Girl
Junie Bunie
Junie Baby
Pretty Girl 
Stinker
Lover Dove
Little Girl
Momma's Girl (cuz she is :wink: )
I think that is about it but now I feel a little silly  . 

likespink


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sara: Sara Belle
Licker (she never stops)
knuckle head
Rat

Corey:Corey Belle
heffer (husband started it)
Cow (yep he did that one too)

Copper: Pop Knot
Fur Head
Copper Top
Cow


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Chihuahua goes by:

Wawa
Wawa Head
C. Wa
My Little Chihuahua
Snuggle Head
Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewawa
Any spanish word that I know, and it's not many

Matilda:

The Mattie Dog
Nikki Wild Dog of the North
Waltzing Matilda
Fuzzy Head


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

LaLa's nicknames are
Lalee(like lollie)
And that turns into lalee-pop somtimes lol

Lucky is
Luckster
Lucks


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella 

Belly, Belle, Pretty little princess , Pudding pie, Baby girl I knows there are more but can't think of them.

Poco

Poke , Pokie , Pokeman (sp) Diaper man, fuzzbutt , peeboy, My sweet baby boy and a few other choice ones I can't say on here but since he's been the diaper man he doesn't get called the bad ones as much


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

I forgot, we also call Bambi

swinger, Vicious, Hornyboy


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Awww, what fun little names!

Skippy goes by:

Skipper
Nippy
Skippety Nip Nip
The Nippers
Muffin Head
My Little Pooper


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker has a few.. the most often used is Moochie.. he's always wanting something. 

Also: Tuck, Tuckie, Mr. T, TDog, Bucko, Stinkybutt, Porkchop, and snookie.

Jasper hasn't yet been given a nickname as we have yet to meet in person.. I'm imagining Jazzy will come out of it for one....


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Chuwee gets called:

Little Man

Little Bit

Ratone(sp), which supposedly means rat in spanish according to my husband..lol


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Well... Let's see.....About Weazle....
My mother refers to him as Weezer sometimes
My brother refers to him as his Nephew
My dad refers to him as a rat :roll: 
I refer to him as:
Weezy (Think like the jeffersons)
Mr. Zle (pronounced Zull)
Wizzle
*&%#$ After he pees on the carpet AGAIN... lol

Sometimes I even refer to him in the third person... lol.. For instance I call him The Weazle (or Mr. Weazle). When talking to him I also sometimes refer to him as "The Chi"


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo is

Giz, Gizzie, Gizmito, Gizzy Giz, Mr Chew, Mr Choopie Chew, Baby Boy, Baby, oh and I forgot, Gizzie Gizzie..


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Tilly twinkle-something my children came up with
Tilly Taco
Tillsbury
Tills
Pretty lady
And some others when she tips her water bowl all over the floor in the lounge like she just has 

oh also Silly Tilly


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

pea
pea wee
pea wee herman
baby 
monkey
monk


----------



## caths350z (Sep 7, 2004)

Blue

Blue dog
beluga
baby blue

Moose
Moosie - I'm suprised he answers to Moose since I call him Moosie so much
doo doo brown


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank's nicknames:

Tanky
Tanky Bear
Bubba
Bubby
Bubbinski (LOL)
Panty Snatcher
Gay Boy (sooo true LOL)
Baby
Sweety
Pumpkin Pie (BOY DOES HE LOVE PUMPKIN ANYTHING!)

...I think that's about all of them LOL


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

I call Harley:
Scrunch Bucket
Bobo
Buddy


----------



## mazdagirl23 (Feb 20, 2006)

I call Destiny:

Baby Girl, Monkey Baby, Baby Love, Little Peein Machine, i think thats all.


My husband calls her:

Lil Loc, Spaz dog, and sometimes f***ing dog lol

My favorite is when he calls her Lil Loc, its sooo cute. I dont know why.

My mom calls her grandmas girl and my dad calls her Muletta and I have no idea why lol.


----------

